# Looking for Game recipes for clients



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

:chef: Hello from Hudson, Wisconsin. I am looking for anyone who has a great original recipe using some form of game meat. We are looking to update our recipes on our website and to be used as exaples to restaurants - credit will be given to the author. I am tapped out for originality this month. Anyone Interested?


----------



## crusso (Feb 19, 2005)

Hello,

I have a million of em, and you didn't say if there was a specific type of game recipe you are most hoping for.

Here is a recipe for Roast Antelope, by Dan Sommer, of West Allis, Wisconsin.

Serves: 8
Prep Time: 5 hours

Antelope Roast
S&P
3 yellow onions, slice 1/2" strips 
4 lbs. Canned tomatoes
1/2 cup diced celery, 3/4 " dice
12 oz. mushrooms, leave whole, or cut in half
bay leaf
rosemary
thyme
parsley
2 cups dry red wine

Flour, salt and pepper antelope and brown in Dutch oven. Remove roast and fry in butter with three peeled and sliced onions. Put roast in pot and add canned tomatoes, the celery, parsley, bay leaf (can use several), pinch of rosemary and thyme to your personal taste, and two cups of dry red wine. Cover and cook four hours in a 350 degree f. oven, or until meat is tender. Baste continuoulsy (well perhaps once every 30 to 45 minutes would be more realistic, unless you want to sit there for 4 hours basting). Remove roast and add mushrooms to gravy and serve over hot rice.

.................................................. .................................................. .

Lambrusco Bear Steak Tips

Serves 6
Prep time: 1 1/2 hours

1 1/2 lbs. bear steak, cut in bite-size pieces
2 T. oil
1/2 instant onion soup mix packet (1.5 oz)
1 cup water
1/2 cup Lambrusco (or Burgundy, if you prefer weeter wine)
1 can mushroom stems, pieces and juice
S&P to taste

Brown meat in hot oil. Add remiaining indredients and simmer approximately one hour. The liquid cooks down in this time, and the meat becomes more tender. Serve with cooked buttered noodles or fluffy rice.

Note: We prefer to marinate bear meat. Some people find bear meat a bit strong for their tastes; others don't. To be safe especially with guest, we marinate bear meat for 24 hours in the refrigerator in a marindae of 2 T. white vinegar to 2 cups water (at that ratio, in quantity sufficient to cover meat) in a non-metal container. Drain and discard marinade, then cook meat using whichever recipe you wish.

*Red Wine Vinegar can also work well with this recipe; be generous with the S&P.

Glenn Helgeland, Mequon, Wisconsin

.................................................. .................................................. .

Tailgate Elk Stew

Serves 6 - 8 
Prep Time: 2 hours

1 lb. bite size chunks of elk meat
1 onion, chopped
2 T. oil
2 T. Flour
2 cups chopped Tomates, drained
1/3 cup dry red wine
1 tsp. steak sauce
1 bay leaf
3 carrots, chopped
3 potatoes, chopped

Heat oil in large, heavy skillet and cook onions over medium heat for 5 minutes. Roll meat chunks in flour and brown on all sides. Add tomatoes, wine, steak sauce and bay leaf to the pan. Cover and simmer for 1 hour. Add carrots and potatoes. Cover and cook for 20 to 30 minutes (till potato and carrot is tender). Thicken the pan juices by sprinkling with a little flour. Salt and Pepper to taste.

Anonymous

.................................................. ..............................................

Zesty Moose Steaks

Serves 4
Prep Time: 1 hour

1 large moose steak
S&P to taste
1/2 bottle Heinz 57 Steak Sauce
1/2 bottle Heinz Ketchup 
1/2 cup honey
6 shakes of Tabasco

* Sorry, this recipe didn't specify which size bottle, so use your own judgement.

Mix togehter steak sauce, ketchup, honey and tabasco in a bowl. Trim the steaks of all visible fat. Season with salt and pepper. Put in a preheated broiler. Spoon on the sauce every time you turn the steak. Cook steak to desired doneness (medium rare is better...my opinion). Heat remaining sauce and serve along with the steak. Serve with hashbrown, or other, potatoes.

Chef Ekenberg's Creation.

.................................................. ............................................

Venison Chili

Serves 4 to 6
Prep Time: 1 hour

1 1/2 lbs. ground venison
1 onion, chopped
2 cans red kidney beans
2 cans chili beans
6 cups tomato juice (V-8 can work well with this, and they now have a spicy V-8 juice)
1 Tbsp. Red Chili Powder (or to taste)
3/4 cup red wine

Brown venison with chopped onion until done. Drain. Mix beans, tomato juice, chili powder, meat and onions and bring to boil. Simmer for about 30 minutes. About 10 minutes before serving, stir in wine.

Harold Stultz, Lawrence, Kansas

* I had never heard of a 'Chili Stick,' so I substituted Red Chili Powder, which works well; Chef Russo.

.................................................. .................................................

Braised Pheasant

serves 2
prep time: 8 to 10 hours

2 pheasants
S&P
1 medium onion, sliced
2 carrots, pared
2 slices lean bacon
1/4 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup dry sherry

Season cavity of pheasant lightly with S & P .
Arrange onion and carrot in the bottom of a crockpot.
Place pheasant on top of onion/carrots. Cut bacon slices in 1/2 inch strips and place over pheasant breast. Add broth and sherry.
Cook on low for 8 to 10 hours.

Cheryl Buster, Fort Collins, Colorado

.................................................. ......................................

I hope this smattering of game recipies will help.

take care, happy cooking and eating!

Chef Carmine Russo, CCC, CCE


----------



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you for the recipes. I am sure our clients will adore a the new ones as well as the old ones. I will give credit to all sources and plan on putting them on our website. www.venisonamerica.com
Thank you
Steve Loppnow
Owner


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello from another Wisconsin neighbor, Steve.

Since you're looking for recipes, I'm going to move this to the recipe forum.

We have members here from all over the world, so there's a lot to discover here. Try using the search function to search the older posts on the site. You might find even more. You'll contact those listed by CRusso for their permission before publishing, right?

We hope you'll enjoy the site. 
Mezzaluna


----------



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

All sources will be contacted prior to posting on the internet. Thank you for the headsup on the recipe forum - being new to this site, I am still getting used to navigating it.

Thank You


----------

